
23 devices my iPhone has replaced - davidedicillo
http://www.devost.net/2009/06/18/23-devices-my-iphone-has-replaced/
======
rkwz
I wonder what he was playing in PSP/DS before replacing them with the iPhone.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Like a good portion of the list, that would fall under the heading of "things
my iPhone isn't very good at, but if I'm carrying it anyway I'll put up with
the inferior quality, features, availability and/or experience". Just don't
tell the iPhone fanboys that they're pragmatically compromising and accepting
anything less than the very best, the cognitive dissonance may kill them.

A quick rescan shows maybe two or three entries where the iPhone is a full
replacement, though of course this depends on your actual needs and wants. The
original list actually calls out a few functions where it turns out it hasn't
actually replaced the other device, even for him.

